# Getting Started on Recording? Cool Freeware Multitrack Program



## Drew

KRISTAL Audio Engine



specs said:


> 16 audio tracks
> 32 Bit floating point audio engine
> 44.1 to 192 kHz sample rate
> 3-band parametric EQ &
> 2 VST insert slots per channel
> 3 VST master effect slots
> ASIO low latency audio driver support
> 4 KRISTAL Plug-In slots



Really, if you want to learn how to record, there's no substitute for actually going out and doing it and getting hands on experience. The problem is, most good multitrack software out there is kind of pricey. Very pricey, in fact, and prohibitive to the average beginner who wants to get his feet wet, but certainly isn't ready to fork over $500 on a whim just to see what digital audio recording is like. 

I can't remember where I first saw this program, but it was a home recording forum somewhere. I haven't personally given it a run myself, but the specs are good on paper and what feedback I've heard from users has been positive. And, best of all, it's free. 

So, if digital recording is something you've been curious about, but never tried, grab your guitar and SM-57, then download this application and start browsing the forums here for tips on how to tweak your mixes.


----------



## eaeolian

I would also recommend Reaper, although you really *should* cough up the $30 if you're going to really use it. I've heard of Kristal being used with good success.


----------



## Rick

I had actually uploaded KRISTAL on my laptop but then my friend Zach gave me his old computer with Cool Edit Pro on it.


----------



## leatherface2

recording on a laptop better than a regular desk computer.im behind the times.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

What's a good, inexpensive (or cheap) recording interface other than a mic? I don't have any rack gear yet that I can plug into the PC. Thinking of getting a UX2 toneport from Line 6, but I've heard they're crap.


----------



## MF_Kitten

what about us poor mac users being stuck with garageband and friggin´ audacity?


----------



## undeadsoldier

I've got kristal but i've only got on board sound, and it records crapy, is there any way around that??


----------



## D-EJ915

MF_Kitten said:


> what about us poor mac users being stuck with garageband and friggin´ audacity?


audacity can record multiple tracks at a time...


----------



## Thomas

MF_Kitten said:


> what about us poor mac users being stuck with garageband and friggin´ audacity?


Dude, upgrade to Logic.


----------



## Alpo

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Thinking of getting a UX2 toneport from Line 6, but I've heard they're crap.



Where did you hear that? I have a UX1 and it's great.


----------



## Faine

Once I download this on to my computer, What do I do now? I need a microphone for my guitar?


----------



## soldierkahn

I always have great luck with Acid Pro 5....and i didnt fork the cash for it either....


----------



## ZeroSignal

How do I record onto a computer from a pod xt live? What do I need? I'm a n00b of doom and I need help!


----------



## nine squares

ZeroSignal said:


> How do I record onto a computer from a pod xt live? What do I need? I'm a n00b of doom and I need help!



Do you own a soundcard with a line input? Do you have any kind of recording software in your computer, for example; Qubase, Nuendo, Pro Tools, Logic, or Cool Edit?


----------



## ZeroSignal

nine squares said:


> Do you own a soundcard with a line input? Do you have any kind of recording software in your computer, for example; Qubase, Nuendo, Pro Tools, Logic, or Cool Edit?



Nope but I'm getting some freeware one.

Is a line input the plug with the picture of the mic on it? If so then yes.

ShawnF mentioned something about being able to use a PODxt live as a sound card.


----------



## nine squares

ZeroSignal said:


> Nope but I'm getting some freeware one.
> 
> Is a line input the plug with the picture of the mic on it? If so then yes.
> 
> ShawnF mentioned something about being able to use a PODxt live as a sound card.




Ok really? That would be new to me, but try to follow up that tip with him.
Yes, thats the one. Now you could plug your guitar to that input from your PODxt live´s output. You just use a regular tele cable. So far so good but now comes the little tricky part, you are going to experience the greatest recordingbandit - "latency". This will effect your playing but can be set to a pleasant amount depending on your soundcard. Do you know what I´m talking about? If not I will explain it to you man.


----------



## Drew

ZeroSignal said:


> Nope but I'm getting some freeware one.
> 
> Is a line input the plug with the picture of the mic on it? If so then yes.
> 
> ShawnF mentioned something about being able to use a PODxt live as a sound card.



That's actually the mic input. You might have a seperate line in as well - if so, it might be prefferable, as the mic in will be hotter, but the line in will allow you to monitor through your sound card, and not the software you're recording through. 

Either will work, though.


----------



## nine squares

Thanks for the correction Drew, I messed up with the inputs..


----------



## Mattayus

The line-in is blue usually, mic is pink, and speakers are green.

I plug my podxt into my comp with a guitar cable. You need a big-to-small jack on one end though, whack the big end in ur Pods left or right line-out, and then the small end into ur computer's line-in.


----------



## TREYAZAGHTOTH

Any one heard of the M-Audio USB Midisport Uno.. can i connect my korg pandora to this and access my sound card via usb.. in the hope of reducing latencies..
BTW i downloaded a programme called ASIO4ALL.. it did reduce my latencies significantly.. but my guitar still sounds 'abrasive'.. like a fork on a ceramic plate.. 
Edit: anyone try out sansamp xdi.. i think we can connect our guitar to the computer


----------



## technomancer

eaeolian said:


> I would also recommend Reaper, although you really *should* cough up the $30 if you're going to really use it. I've heard of Kristal being used with good success.



Just a bump because they're FINALLY working on an OS X port of Reaper:

UPDATED May 8 2008 -! v2.206pre1/OSX0.895 mac preview build... - Cockos Confederated Forums


----------



## LuxFero

Have anyone tried Ubuntu Studio with Ardour 2? It seems to be pretty much like pro tools.. but free


----------



## TMatt142

I'm with you Steve on Reaper. From all the people I've seen on HR.com, a lot on there use Reaper. Even one of Reapers originators frequently visits the site to help out. Sounds to me like the most powerful and user-friendly recording program out there....especially for only what....a $50.00 donation? As soon as my harddrive gets here...It's Reaper all the way...


----------



## Ze Kink

I also bought Reaper some time ago, and I highly recommend it! We made a small order of around 13 people, and got some discount from the (already low) price, so I got it for 27. Not bad, and it's honestly very good.


----------



## ephriamiv7

audacity help

i wan tto run each of my mics through my mixer as spereate tracks and i figured it out and my snare is on one track tom1 is on the cecond but some are saying on the snare trackis it the panning on my mixer??? im runnony a yamaha mixerwith a usb interface



D-EJ915 said:


> audacity can record multiple tracks at a time...


help me PM!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

undeadsoldier said:


> I've got kristal but i've only got on board sound, and it records crapy, is there any way around that??


No. Onboard sound isn't designed for low latency, and the drivers aren't optimised for it. Plus, the input is normally for a rubbish microphone, as that's all it needs to do, it's not good enough for recording.

Best off to get a USB card or a firewire one, 2 in, 2 out, and use that, you'll find the inputs can take line/mic level, and it'll sound way better.


----------



## ephriamiv7

any help???


----------



## PTI

Drew said:


> KRISTAL Audio Engine
> 
> 
> 
> Really, if you want to learn how to record, there's no substitute for actually going out and doing it and getting hands on experience. The problem is, most good multitrack software out there is kind of pricey. Very pricey, in fact, and prohibitive to the average beginner who wants to get his feet wet, but certainly isn't ready to fork over $500 on a whim just to see what digital audio recording is like.
> 
> I can't remember where I first saw this program, but it was a home recording forum somewhere. I haven't personally given it a run myself, but the specs are good on paper and what feedback I've heard from users has been positive. And, best of all, it's free.
> 
> So, if digital recording is something you've been curious about, but never tried, grab your guitar and SM-57, then download this application and start browsing the forums here for tips on how to tweak your mixes.


 
I use Kristal for every recording that I do and I cannot fault it, For FREE SOFTWARE its unreal !! Has anyone got any recent samples that they have using Kristal ?

Cheers,

Paul



Mattayus said:


> The line-in is blue usually, mic is pink, and speakers are green.
> 
> I plug my podxt into my comp with a guitar cable. You need a big-to-small jack on one end though, whack the big end in ur Pods left or right line-out, and then the small end into ur computer's line-in.


 
Thats the best way to do it, although if you like using your amp get yourself a nice mixer .. (dosent have to be too expensive;Even if you own an old anolog or digital 4 track that will do the trick) and mic up your cab with the mixer / whatever you have - take the line out from the mixer/whatever unit you have and hook it into your input on your PC and you are ready to rock !!


----------



## screamindaemon

So what do you all think of machine recording as compared to computer software recording?

When I say machine recording, i refer to something like the Boss BR-1200CD Digital Recording Studio
or something along those lines?
what is the pros and cons of each?


----------



## RenegadeDave

A reaper tutorial would be brilliant, because I have it and can use it for VERY basic recording, but I've no clue what I'm doing.


----------



## lava

LuxFero said:


> Have anyone tried Ubuntu Studio with Ardour 2? It seems to be pretty much like pro tools.. but free



I have tried Ardour in regular Ubuntu, but for the life of me could not get my audio card to work at any kind of decent latency. And no matter what I did it wouldn't record. But I would love to get it working. That's the last thing keeping me with Windows.

By the way, all you Mac users - Ardour is free and works on Macs!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

RenegadeDave said:


> A reaper tutorial would be brilliant, because I have it and can use it for VERY basic recording, but I've no clue what I'm doing.



If you go to help then click on "documentation" it should say download user guide. Download that. Its like 400 pages of everything you need to know.


----------



## Rayvegg

Head over to eBay and pick up a cheap Mbox 2. I got mine for £110 (bargain) but they're usually around £150, which even on the smallest budget could be saved for in a few months. That way, you also get the industry standard Pro Tools and plenty of trial and demo software which can be used indefinetely thanks to the Ignition Pack.  

It works on XP, Mac OSX and Vista (Vista requires v7.4) But come on, if youre serious about this once youve tried free stuff out, you cant go wrong!


----------



## Triple7

I just picked up a Pod Studio ux2, and I'm using Reaper. Although I have no clue what I am doing, it seems like a rather easy DAW to work with. 

If anybody has any tips or tricks for recording with Reaper please let me know, all I have done so far is record 2 guitar tracks, wahoo!


----------



## drunkuilled

sorry, stupid question probably, but Pod XT has a USB connection, which actually works pretty well (at least on pod x3) and I have no problems with latency. Why bother using a line in of the sound card when one can just use a usb connection? The sound is not changed, is it? 



Mattayus said:


> The line-in is blue usually, mic is pink, and speakers are green.
> 
> I plug my podxt into my comp with a guitar cable. You need a big-to-small jack on one end though, whack the big end in ur Pods left or right line-out, and then the small end into ur computer's line-in.


----------



## SomeChump

I've been using the UX1 with guitar Rig for a while now, I think it's decent. It will do what you want it to do. I just use a lot of Post Processing Effects to get it to sound good.


----------



## xenophist

drunkuilled said:


> sorry, stupid question probably, but Pod XT has a USB connection, which actually works pretty well (at least on pod x3) and I have no problems with latency. Why bother using a line in of the sound card when one can just use a usb connection? The sound is not changed, is it?


I was wondering about this as well.


----------



## Cyanide Assassin

i use a toneport ux2 and i think theyre awesome. very easy to use and you can get some killer tones out of it. if you wanna hear some tones you can get you can visit the line6 website and they have diffeent tones on there so you can get an idea of what you're able to get out of it.


----------



## rfahey86

To answer your question about an interface. I have a Lexicon Omega and it works great for the most part. You can get it for 199.00 with cubase software. Lexicon also has less expensive products as well not sure if they come with the DAW tho. Ive currently use it with Sonar 8, but I've lent it to friends and they've used it with Logic, and cubase 5 as well.


----------



## Th3 Beyond

Great thread


----------



## d00d00

xenophist said:


> I was wondering about this as well.



I have a PODX3 as well, and there definitely is latency, no matter how much i change the buffer size. It's usually noticeable, especially on faster parts.


----------



## matt397

I got cubase 5, Ive tried running my guitar into my amp and amp into the line in, also tried it into the mic in, I have ASIO4ALL and still can't get the bastard to work for me, Ive gone into the soundcard options and tried with the stereo on and off, nothing is muted. I have no clue of what the [email protected] is going on. my soundcard is a realtek ac97, if I go out an buy an asio soundcard will all my problems be solved ?


----------



## ShreddingDragon

Somewhat off topic, but someone talked about using Mic input on the first page of this thread and I remembered one epic fail from years ago...

I plugged my RG7321 straight into the front panel Mic input of my computer, no POD in between, nothing. Result: 3.5mm jack adapter melted, smoke from the mic input.

So don't try this at home


----------



## p0ke

lava said:


> I have tried Ardour in regular Ubuntu, but for the life of me could not get my audio card to work at any kind of decent latency. And no matter what I did it wouldn't record. But I would love to get it working. That's the last thing keeping me with Windows.



I had the same problem when using Xubuntu. The lowest latency I ever managed to get without xruns was about 40ms! Then, I migrated to Arch Linux, and all of a sudden I can get lower latencies than I could with Windows+Asio+Sonar! (using integrated Intel soundcard, unfortunately ) My latency settings are at about 10ms at the moment, and it works fine 
I believe the high latency is caused by all the garbage included in Ubuntu (which is why I threw it in the bin )

Ardour is a very good program by the way! Takes a while to get used to though, since the user interface is not that much like Cubase or Sonar, and also you might want to RTFM  Took me quite a while to understand how the Jack configuration thing with all the connection settings etc. work without reading anything...


----------



## diatron5

I used kristal a lot a few years back and it really is pretty good but I kind of prefer audacity for it's simplicity in some regards.


----------



## gavoja

Reaper is my favorite. It's cheap and you can try it for free. Works on OS X as well (although I don't see the point of getting an overpriced PC, cos that's what a Mac is inside the pretty box anyway). About the tutorial, there you go:
ReaperTutorials - CockosWiki

As for an audio interface, I'd recommend POD Studio. The cheapest one is GX and it does it's job well. Plus, you get POD Farm VST, which makes things a lot easier when it comes to reamping.

FYI: PODs Studio (all models), XT and X3 have the same modelling implemented. They sound the same, they just differ in outputs and model packs included.


----------



## chaosxcomplex

Anyone know if the KRISTAL program supports the multi-out on EZDrummer?


----------



## ghostred7

I use an older Tascam US-122 interface. It has 2 XLR/Line in and USB out (plus some MIDI stuff I NEVER use). I come directly out of the back of my Line 6 SpiderVavle MKII head and it gives plenty of good tone. It works with Garage Band, Sonar, Audacity, and probably some others. I've used it in OS X, Win, Linux (various flavors).


----------



## Baum

Zynewave Podium

For anyone interested in a free multitracker, you might also want to take a look at *Podium*. It's simple, works with VST(i)s, has MIDI support and whatnot (see "About" section on their page. Great stuff.


----------



## Andromalia

What VSTs and plugins would you recommend for basic mixing ? ie, compressor, EQ, reverb, other than the ones coming with the DAWs (reaper's REA stuff etc)
I like voxengo stuff, their interface is way more intuitive when you begin imho.


----------



## cthom124

poor mac users! windows are far worse off at least you get a DAW for free! i run audacity and i agree it sux but thats the only free thing us PC people get
count your recording blessings good sir!


----------



## ipguitar

I have trouble with getting playback and I have no clue what it is, it is also saying my ASIO driver is not present or what not and I tried deleting it and redownloading, can anyone help me? (completely new to this)


----------



## Jesse7

MixCraft is where its at IMHO, you get a free 40 day(I believe) trial. I found the transition to ProTools very easy. They're pretty simlar and you can always delete and re-install it if you want to keep using it.


----------



## KingAenarion

Jesse7 said:


> MixCraft is where its at IMHO, you get a free 40 day(I believe) trial. I found the transition to ProTools very easy. They're pretty simlar and you can always delete and re-install it if you want to keep using it.



Clearly you haven't heard of Reaper...


----------



## panchonegro

LuxFero said:


> Have anyone tried Ubuntu Studio with Ardour 2? It seems to be pretty much like pro tools.. but free


I tried tangostudio (based on ubuntu 10.04), nice set of tools. I personally preffer Qtractor for tracking and Ardour for mixing and mastering purposes.


----------



## benatat

If your a mac user, and you don't mind spending a small bit of cash, then i highly recommend getting Logic Pro 9. It's developed by apple, and paired with MainStage 2 it's amazing.

Logic Pro + MainStage = 230$.


Or get Reaper, but it's just not as good.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

I`ve been expermenting with 
*Traverso*



not bad....


but I`m going upgrade my old reaper


----------



## KingAenarion

benatat said:


> If your a mac user, and you don't mind spending a small bit of cash, then i highly recommend getting Logic Pro 9. It's developed by apple, and paired with MainStage 2 it's amazing.
> 
> Logic Pro + MainStage = 230$.
> 
> 
> Or get Reaper, but it's just not as good.



Logic and Reaper are in a different price bracket too. $60 vs. $200.

Logic is nice but it does have its flaws and some people don't like the workflow.


----------



## Rizzo

I'd rather use Ardour in Ubuntu Studio. Reaper seems like a great alternative on Win.


----------



## FACTORY

MAGIX Music Maker 17 or higher with the content packs (drums, instruments, etc). It works great & is very user friendly. the drum loops sound great and are very useful for putting song ideas together or just jamming/practicing. The newer MAGIX Music Maker is over looked and is one of the best multitrack recording programs out there for the price (IMO), its definitely built for musicians*.* If you try it you'll see what I mean.

Try to get it free if you know what I mean, wink wink.


----------



## crissmichaels

screamindaemon said:


> So what do you all think of machine recording as compared to computer software recording?
> 
> When I say machine recording, i refer to something like the Boss BR-1200CD Digital Recording Studio
> or something along those lines?
> what is the pros and cons of each?



So far, I've had pretty good luck using a machine to record. I'll load the tracks to my computer for mixing (Cool Edit Pro) and mastering (FL Studio 8 - Torrent), but as long as it records without too many problems, I'll use it.

Recently, a friend gave me an MAudio MBOX to use. I've only recorded one song with it, but it worked great.
























paginas para descargar musica gratis


----------



## Jes

MixCraft


----------



## metalmonster

Presonus studio one !

It's awesome. And free.


----------



## Drew

You know, the irony here is since starting this thread back in '07, I've switched completely over to Reaper myself.  It's free to try, and it's hands down the most flexible program I've used yet.


----------



## technomancer

Drew said:


> You know, the irony here is since starting this thread back in '07, I've switched completely over to Reaper myself.  It's free to try, and it's hands down the most flexible program I've used yet.



And yet still no album


----------



## metalmonster

...though, Reaper is actually the best "free" program out there. First, it's cheap, and it's free to try for as long as you want ... 

I'm a regular Logic Audio user. Though i don't even own a mac, but i help a friend with it and it's hands down one of the best DAWs i've ever seen, plus it's not so expensive. 

I really love Cubase, too, since i had a "domestic" 40$ version when i was a kid, and learned all the ropes in it... 

... as for now, my DAW consists in a reaper "free-to-try" version (since i still don't make money with that software. But i will, and that's when i'll be buying the software) and Komplete players, which are Kompletely free, and Kompletely awesome (and makes you want the real thing, not because the free version is too limited, but because the free version is actually awesome enough to make me consider investing into it). 

As for drums, i use XLN Addictive drums Free, and XLN addictive keys free. Which gives you a basic drumset, and an astounishing piano ... for free, though i really need a piano plugin that works on 8 octaves. 

And that's my experience with free software. You can actually have a lot of fun with it, and when it's time to go pro, you can buy'em and have even more than you already had and dig way deeper into music production.


----------



## Kaickul

I use a Windows OS and highly recommend Reaper, the interface if very user friendly and easy to figure out even for beginners.


----------



## XplosivduX

These are all my opinions but I have used/been forced to work with all of these
In windows use Cubase or Protools if you have the cash, if you don't have the cash use Reaper, it is fast becoming a great DAW, if you have 0 cash maybe you can volunteer at a local studio audacity is brilliant and powerful but it has a complex workflow which will put you right off.
In OSX (or other variants of mac OS) I'd use Logic Cubase or Protools if you have the cash, Garage band if you don't. If you are looking to buy a recording media computer look into hackintoshes if you want to go mac.
For Linux I have only used Ardour.
My studio space runs Cubase on both machines but honestly it makes very little difference what you use, its all about practice and ear training.
PM if you have any questions. Stay cool Sevenstring.


----------



## John Pattison

Drew said:


> KRISTAL Audio Engine
> 
> 
> 
> Really, if you want to learn how to record, there's no substitute for actually going out and doing it and getting hands on experience. The problem is, most good multitrack software out there is kind of pricey. Very pricey, in fact, and prohibitive to the average beginner who wants to get his feet wet, but certainly isn't ready to fork over $500 on a whim just to see what digital audio recording is like.
> 
> I can't remember where I first saw this program, but it was a home recording forum somewhere. I haven't personally given it a run myself, but the specs are good on paper and what feedback I've heard from users has been positive. And, best of all, it's free.
> 
> So, if digital recording is something you've been curious about, but never tried, grab your guitar and SM-57, then download this application and start browsing the forums here for tips on how to tweak your mixes.


I love that little video! Frickin halarious!


----------



## John Pattison

Hey out there! I've got a couple of questions regarding a Roland #2480 rig. I'm completley new to the whole digital recording thing and as a musician, most all my recoding experience has been going somewhere, paying and having it done. I'm involved in a project where I need to submit a recording and their asking for 16-bit, 44.1K wave file. I'm trying to do this on a budget so I'm hoping to record this at a buddy's house. He's telling me that his rig will produce 24-bit, 9kHz non wave file. He says that he'd need to add in different software to go to a wave format. Everyone else I've spoken with so far says this isn't true and that my friend just needs to learn a little more about his gear. Is there anyone out there who can educate / advise me on this? Thanks for your time and help!


----------



## Glass Cloud

Still confused on reaper. There's the 60 day(of actual use) trial so if I like it I'm sure I'll pay the $60 once that's up. But is it free or not? Once I use up my 60 days does a message pop up telling me i have to buy a license to use it. I keep hearing people say you can use it forever. How does that work then? Can I use it for free but just not make money of tracks I made with it(how would they even know?). Will I get sued just for uploading some ....ty tracks to bandcamp? Is paying the $60 just a nice jester, like paying for a bands album when they give the option of getting it for free?


----------



## KingAenarion

Glass Cloud said:


> Still confused on reaper. There's the 60 day(of actual use) trial so if I like it I'm sure I'll pay the $60 once that's up. But is it free or not? Once I use up my 60 days does a message pop up telling me i have to buy a license to use it. I keep hearing people say you can use it forever. How does that work then? Can I use it for free but just not make money of tracks I made with it(how would they even know?). Will I get sued just for uploading some ....ty tracks to bandcamp? Is paying the $60 just a nice jester, like paying for a bands album when they give the option of getting it for free?



You are supposed to buy it once the time on the trial is up, though why you wouldn't is beyond me if that's the route you want to go.

Beyond that I imagine you're in breach of the terms and conditions, which you agreed to, which is technically a contract...


----------



## Glass Cloud

So what happens if you don't buy it? How do they know you're still using it?


----------



## duffbeer33

I run Reaper on a mac laptop. I use a Focusrite Scarlett interface, bx_rockrack, and ezdrummer. 

Can't recommend Reaper enough. I used Cubase in the past, but think Reaper is just as good (if not better) and WAY cheaper.


----------



## Descent

MF_Kitten said:


> what about us poor mac users being stuck with garageband and friggin´ audacity?


Tracktion v5 is free and has a Mac support as well.


----------

